# Ultraviewer safe to use?



## TonkaNL (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi guys,

As a free alternative to TeamViewer, the Vietnam based Ultraviewer has been around for few years now. To my recollecton, in the early phase personal use was free and business had to pay a fee. Currently all versions are free.

Their site still is a bit wonky, but they seem to be upfront and visible towards the public. I've not read any malicious things about them. Also, (all major) anti-virus software, don't seem to flag it.

However, we all know the adage: if it's free, then you're the product. So can anybody perhaps say if this app is safe to use? As in, no risk of by installing this app, you open up your computer to the Ultraviewer people, so they can secretly acces your computer (and the like.). I have not seen any weird activity on my computer that could be caused by UV, but my knowledge how to search for this, is limited, hence my post.

Thanks!
Tonka


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 25, 2020)

Seems legit. Haven't used it personally, but it's been around for awhile now. 
I personally use AnyDesk, but UV looks like a good alternative, cause AD is slowly getting to the point of becoming greedy like TeamViewer.


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 25, 2020)

Safest and cheaper is to use non-centralized remote desktop software like Windows' built-in RDP or VNC.

There is UltraVNC, TightVNC, RealVNC and more to choose from.

The difficult part is to setup static host in case you don't have a static IP. You can use FreeDNS or No-IP in this scenario.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 25, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> There is UltraVNC, TightVNC, RealVNC and more to choose from.



As an enterprise license holder for RealVNC, I can heartily recomend it (and no, you don't need the enterprise edition, free is fine for most use cases.  My business just needs accountability and support).


----------

